# Our luck has run out........



## ibglowin (Jun 18, 2011)

Went to Santa fe today to do some shopping around noon. Made a few stops and looked up at the mountains and boom this had blown up out of nowhere. I think it had only been burning for 2-3 hours when we took this photo this afternoon around 4:00. Winds were howling all day out of the West around 25-35 mph. Hope we don't give AZ a run for the money. This fire is just below the Santa fe Ski area which is off to the right in this picture. We have had no rain this Spring at all. No snow really this Winter. To say we are dry does not do it justice. Humidity is about 3% in the afternoon. Its so dry we have no weeds. Its just crunchy dead stuff and the dirt is just dust. 

Wish we could take some of the flood water from the Missouri river off their hands......


----------



## jtstar (Jun 18, 2011)

I would love to give you some of the flood water but I live out in the hill forty to fifty miles away from the river so it is not brothering me but your welcome to all you can haul away


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope you get some rain over there Mike! We have had quite a bit of rain lately, so much that I havent been able to get fishing in my river fpor about 2 1/2 weeks due to it just being way too fast and impossible to fish.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2011)

That sucks Mike. We have been just hoping for one week without rain. Today will be the third day in a row with no rain, but the forecast is rain everyday next week. The farmers around here are working around the clock plowing and planting the fields and taking in hay. The plowing and planting normally is done by mid May. Again, we are fortunate to have these issues compared to other's with fires, floods and tornado's.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Praying for rain in the South West


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, no surprise its now up to 1000 acres. 0% contained. Winds died down last night and it cooled off nicely this AM. It was 53 here at the house so it has to be in the mid 40's up there. Winds will be back with vengeance this afternoon gusting up to 35 MPH. They are supposed to hit hard today with 8 slurry bombers and several helicopters.

Come on monsoons!


----------



## lloyd (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike Hope it stays clear. of you.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 20, 2011)

There is 30 miles of desert valley between us and that mountain. The wind blew all day yesterday with some gust up to 50mph. Just a horrible day to have a forest fire raging. I went to Overlook Park about 1 mile from my house to take a picture across the valley but the wind was blowing so hard the smoke was just a giant hazy grey spread out across the Sangre de Christo mountains so it wouldn't really show up all that well. 

We had a cool front push through over night and the temps are supposed to be down about 10 degrees from yesterday. Hopefully with less wind and cooler temps they can start to get a handle on it. Last report was still 0% contained. Its headed into the Pecos wilderness away from any structures but there is miles and miles of mixed conifer forest so lots of forest to burn up.......


----------



## lloyd (Jun 20, 2011)

Did they give it a name yet?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to hear the Desert is keeping you safe.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 20, 2011)

Now up to 3000 acres, 0% contained. We have 30-40mph winds again this afternoon....

Pacheco Canyon Fire



lloyd said:


> Did they give it a name yet?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2011)

Cmon, Mike!! Dont you have to pee yet!!!


----------



## jtstar (Jun 21, 2011)

I hate to post this Mike knowing the problem that your haveing out your way but we had one H??? of a rain storm go through here last night everywhere from one inch to two inches of rain with high winds I wish that we could send you some of this to help you out


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 21, 2011)

We supposedly have a 10% chance of rain but there is not a single cloud in the sky....

Luckily yesterday the winds reversed directions and sent the fire back over areas it had already burned so they made some progress in containment.

"Hasa Diga Eebowai" .......


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

Took some pics yesterday as it blew up again big time with high winds and temps around these parts now in the mid 90's in the Santa fe area. Its over 5000 acres and not contained at all still. Two sets of shots. One at 3:30PM and then again at almost 7:00PM. Almost looks like a small mushroom cloud from a tactical nuke of sorts...... 





















7:00PM Pics





















That tiny river in the forground in some of the pics is whats left of the Rio Grande river with no snow melt and no rain...... 

Temps are expected to go even higher today and the wind is back already this AM.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats amazing and those pictures are awesome. Between the fires in the west and the water in the mid west, I just don't know what to say.

To think folks are whinning around here because their grass is growing so fast and they can't cut it because it's been raining for five days now off and on. Looking at the other parts of the country we are so lucky here in the NE.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 24, 2011)

Unless it's winter.


----------



## Truebrew (Jun 25, 2011)

I feel for you, Mike. We get our share of forest fires in Alaska. In fact, any year we don't have smoke in the air during the summer is a great one. So far, this year, we've been fairly fortunate. Only one fire close by that seems to have lasted only a few days. 

Most summers it's the entire summer. And way up here where I live, most folks don't have air conditioning so it means we're stuck inside in hot temps (upper 80s-90s) without the ability to open windows. For us, it's like living in an oven.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Susan, an interesting thing I learned last week when my in laws were visiting from North Pole. You guys don't have frogs or fire flies. The kids had a blast running around catching them here.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 25, 2011)

You guys still have fireflies? Have not seen those in forever!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2011)

Heck yeah, tons of them around here. Just like we did as kids, the girls got a kick out of catching them and putting them in jars and watching them.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 25, 2011)

Must be you have lots of WATER!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2011)

What temps does it get to meaning typical summer in Alaska?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2011)

Wade E said:


> What temps does it get to meaning typical summer in Alaska?



I don't know but it's 82* and sunny today there which is a heck of a lot nicer then the rainy cold day we're having.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2011)

Holy cow there is some kind of bright globe in the sky over me, not sure what it is but uv rays are coming from it and its nit so dark and gloomy here like it has been for about the last month. I felt like I was living in Seattle here lately! I think they call this globe the sun but nit sure as I havent seen it many times lately.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Heck yeah, tons of them around here. Just like we did as kids, the girls got a kick out of catching them and putting them in jars and watching them.



25-30 years ago we camped/rented cabins at Allegany State Park near Salamanca NY. I remember in June the fields at night lit up with thousands of fireflies. It was just spectacular. Itsuko and I still talk about it and that maybe someday we would go back to see them again.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2011)

Larry did you stay at Red House state park? I've been up there several times hiking and of coarse now they have the casino there also.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 25, 2011)

Allegany State Park has 2 areas to it, the Red House area and the Quaker Lake area. I have vacationed quite a bit in both areas. Itsuko used to plan and prepare our meals when we spent time there but no longer want to do that. The last 2 times we rented cabins we did the buffet at the casino.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2011)

The buffet is the best, other than that the Casino was ok. I have a Casino about 15 miles from me and I could care less about it. The food is very expensive and nothing to write home about. Sitting there and blowing a hundred bucks on the slots in an hour or so was rather boring also. Larry you been to Walkers. We both live the exact distance from there in opposite directions. About 70 miles. Last fall I was making weekly trips there.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 25, 2011)

I haven't been to Walker's yet Dan. So far I have had enough to make wine from but I think I would like to try 5 gal of their plum juice this fall.


----------



## Truebrew (Jun 26, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Susan, an interesting thing I learned last week when my in laws were visiting from North Pole. You guys don't have frogs or fire flies. The kids had a blast running around catching them here.



Au contraire! We do have wood frogs, lots of them and sometimes a long way from water. They live in the woods, freeze solid in the winter and thaw in the spring! (no kidding!) Many's a time when the hubby was fooled by a frog into thinking it was a Mallard duck he was stalking, much to his chagrin. Their calls sound like a hen mallard.

And to prove it, take a look at this article:
http://www2.gi.alaska.edu/ScienceForum/ASF12/1297.html

But, we don't have fireflies, at least not in the Interior. Your story about the kids brought back happy memories of catching them when I was a kid. (I'm a transplanted Southerner.)

And to answer Wade's question about the average summer temps, well, there really doesn't seem to be an average. Some summers are cool and wet and some are hot and dry. We're having a mixture this summer. Yesterday it was sunny and 86°F...too danged hot for me! After transplantation, I've become acclimated to the cold temps and anything over 70° is unbearable. Today, it's rainy and 50°. We are a land of extremes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Truebrew said:


> Au contraire! We do have wood frogs, lots of them and sometimes a long way from water. We are a land of extremes.



Hey Susan thanks for that correction. Interesting article. Land of extremes...thats for sure. We've heard plenty from Troy who has not been back on here in a while. He is also from North Pole.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2011)

UPDATE: 

Yesterday at 1:00PM a fire started up in the Jemez mountains above Los ALamos. We are under voluntary evacuation at the moment. The winds have headed straight at the laboratory as well as where I live in White Rock just a few miles down from Los Alamos proper. Yesterday afternoon we had burnt embers falling all over the place. We spent last night packing the four P's and W. People, Pets, Papers, Pictures and of course WINE........ 

The lab is closed today. Many people headed out last night already. Trying not to panic but there is only one road into town and out right now. They say flames were shooting upwards of 500 feet into the air and I believe it by looking at the footage from helicopters last night. They say its already at 6000 acres in less than 24 hours. 

They have a webcam at the top of the ski hill that was horrifying to watch the flames all last night. 

Pajarito (Click on Snow Report/webcam top)

Los Alamos Fire






Back yard looking up at the smoke and blocked out sun.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jun 27, 2011)

I would gladly send you some rain, we had 1.8" already today by 7am with more forecast for the rest of the day. Here we are at 2/3 our annual rainfall for the year and our wettest month has not come yet.

stay safe keep and the pics coming


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 27, 2011)

Be safe out there.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2011)

That sucks Mike, hopefully it doesnt get any closer to your home or work!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2011)

Heard this am on the news that the Los Alamos fire has grown to over 65 square miles and they were ordering additional evacuations. I hope all is well with you out there and that everyone is spared by the fire. 

Good Luck Mike, still praying for rain and calm winds for you.


----------



## tonyt (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you Mike. Saw a news report this morning warning of the dangers if the fire gets into storage areas at Los Alamos. Talking about the danger of barrels of carcinogenic chemicals stored there.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2011)

The fires reached our beloved ski hill (which was miraculously spared during the Cerro Grande fire of 2000) last night. We could see the flames even from our house 8 miles down the road from Los Alamos. They have a team in place this AM to protect the main lodge and they believe they can. Spot fires are now as close as 1/2 miles from houses on the Western perimeter of the townsite. The size is now 60,000 acres burned in less than 48 hours.

Today the forecast is for yet another extremely windy day. Our only personal saving grace (here in White Rock) is that the winds will be out of the S, SW that will keep the fires away from us down in White Rock but it could bring them more towards Los Alamos. Due to the constant high winds they have not been able to get any aircraft up to assist with water drops so its strictly boots on the ground firefighting. All of the labs HE (High Explosives, we do alot of HE testing/experiments still) are stored in concrete bunkers underground. All nuke materials are stored in 3ft thick walled concrete vaults underground. 

We have a lot of waste that has been moved offsite since the last fire to the underground WIPP repository down in Carlsbad, NM and all remaining drums are stored way down the road away from the main lab only about a mile or two from White Rock. They are strictly low level (solid) rad waste no liquids at all. So much has changed in the last 30 years as to the handling, treatment, and recycling of liquid waste that it's the least of our worries really. 

A fire going over a nuke facility would be a huge concern but the lab has done an incredible amount of thinning of trees and other fuel sources to increase the defensible space that we are actually in a pretty darn good position compared to back in 2000.

Today is a make or break day for the fire depending on the wind direction. It could be pushed over the same area that burned back in 2000 which would make it much esier to get control of. Those areas had just started to grow back and green up so there is not much to burn really in comparison to other areas that were spared in 2000.

So appreciate the continued thoughts and prayers for the people who are risking their lives to fight the fire and the people who may lose their homes over the next day or so.

Just had an air crane helicopter fly over head so that's really good to see. We need some air tankers ASAP.

All for now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the udate Mike, been thinking about you!


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2011)

Take care out ther, hopefully they get it under control soon.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.lanl.gov/

6/29/2011 17:32 - Los Alamos National Laboratory this afternoon announced it will remain closed through Friday, July 1 because of risks presented by the Las Conchas Fire and the mandatory evacuation of Los Alamos town site. Laboratory facilities will be closed for all activities and nonessential employees are directed to remain off site. Personnel are considered nonessential unless they have received specific instructions from their supervisors to report to the Laboratory. Employees should check local news sources, Los Alamos County Emergency Radio on AM 1610, the LANL Update Hotline 505-667-6622 and the LANL web page www.lanl.gov for updates. The Laboratory has posted a number of pictures to its Flickr photo site, http//www.flickr.com/photos/losalamosnatlab/. A Joint Information Center has been established at the Regional Development Corporation, 2209 Miguel Chavez Rd. in Santa Fe. Media should call 505-820-1226 for updates and monitor www.nmfireinfo.com for official fire updates.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the Hotel White Rock. You can check out anytime but you can never leave (for fear of not being let back in) LANL now closed though Friday. Thank heaven for Smith's (the local grocery store) and Metzger's (Do It Best) hardware, at least we can get food and do a few odd jobs around the house.....

If I could fiddle..........


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 29, 2011)

Hang in there Mike. By the sounds of it you're doing ok considering.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yea, no structures lost still. Its up to 90,000 acres now. Tomorrow the winds will pick up and be out of the West which could push it into the townsite. Could make for an exciting day of firefighting. 

The TV crews are now getting bored as the Lab is safe and no nuke materials are burning. They try their hardest to start a controversy where this is none so they can sell print or whatever. Loved Brian William's tonight. "Los Alamos Nuclear Weapons Laboratory"....... Geez yea it pays the bills but we are "Los Alamos NATIONAL Laboratory". We do a shat load more than nukes guys. 

We just won a R&D 100 Award for a new technology that would make a disaster like last years Deepwater Horizon oil spill an impossibility ever again. Did anyone see any press about that? 

Nope, won't sell papers........


----------



## tonyt (Jun 29, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> We just won a R&D 100 Award for a new technology that would make a disaster like last years Deepwater Horizon oil spill an impossibility ever again. Did anyone see any press about that?
> 
> Nope, won't sell papers........



the voice of one crying out in the wilderness


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2011)

You know what's worse...... This was done with cooperation with Chevron Oil. All the smaller test have been completed long ago on land yet they keep canceling the last and most important final deep water test in the Gulf of Mexico over and over again......

They just don't give a shat as long as they have their tax credits still and can create the fear that if we cut them it will cost the US jobs.......

They honestly only care about their bottom line (and the shareholders) I worked for one for 5 years from 1980-1985.... :


----------

